# Violation



## shakamac88 (Jun 9, 2018)

My boss man just lets 410a. go without a recovery tank and I have him on recording doing it. He failed his contractor exam and I watched him misdiagnosed like 3 units and he tell me to rid myself of what I've learned in school. Idk what to do with this guy.

Sent from my Alcatel 5085C using Tapatalk


----------

